# Chances of having visual "watched" notification implemented?



## Dr. Collect (Jun 27, 2005)

After all these updates, the system still doesn't tell you what shows have been watched already in the recorded timers screen. There's obviously code in the software already that detects whether a show has been watched - when you enter a timer, the start button turns into "Resume" once it's been started, and then later "Start Over" once it's been played all the way through. All they have to do is extend that info to the timer list. 

It's a glaring omission for a system that can record so many timers. It's a no-brainer feature that's been featured on DVR's since their inception, and it'd increase customer satisfaction of the device exponentially. I can't be the only one who has been asking for this, am I?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Dr. Collect said:


> It's a no-brainer feature that's been featured on DVR's since their inception, and it'd increase customer satisfaction of the device exponentially.


Never had that on Tivo. I'd bet this is a non-issue for most people.


----------



## Dr. Collect (Jun 27, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Never had that on Tivo. I'd bet this is a non-issue for most people.


You're kidding! TIVO doesn't tell you what shows you've watched already? I can't believe this is a non-issue - nobody else has a problem with 250GB hard drive full of timers with identical titles and no indication about which you've watched?


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

I've never had a problem knowing which shows I have watched. I always delete them after watching them.

However, it does sound like a good feature to me.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Dr. Collect said:


> I can't believe this is a non-issue - nobody else has a problem with 250GB hard drive full of timers with identical titles and no indication about which you've watched?


Usually with identically titled timers, most people start watching from oldest to newest. Not too hard to keep track of where you left off that way.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Dr. Collect said:


> You're kidding! TIVO doesn't tell you what shows you've watched already?


Nope. Used Tivos for years. Never had any indication of shows that were previously watched. Been about a year now, so maybe that's changed?


----------



## Dr. Collect (Jun 27, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Usually with identically titled timers, most people start watching from oldest to newest. Not too hard to keep track of where you left off that way.


Right, because you're practically forced to do it that way, now. Some of us record shows in syndicated reruns - shows run twice daily, back to back. That's a common type of programming for cable networks. We pick and choose which episodes we want to watch at the time, sometimes sans description, and we don't want to have to peek in each time to see if that's one we've seen already. Some of us have shows we like more than others, and don't watch everything recorded in the order in which they've aired. Later, on a lazy Sunday, it'd be nice to be able to see which of the lesser timers haven't been viewed, yet. Some of us want a $200 leased piece of equipment w/ a $5/mo service charge to be a convenience, not a chore.


----------



## Dr. Collect (Jun 27, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Nope. Used Tivos for years. Never had any indication of shows that were previously watched. Been about a year now, so maybe that's changed?


Wow, that's what I get for assuming. From quick research of Tivo boards, it looks like they're used to deleting shows right after they watch them. I came from SageTV, which automatically groups, and deletes shows in order of "watched" status, then timer priority, then lastly by date recorded. I naturally thought its predecessor did the same. A guess SageTV is just abnormally feature-rich as far as PVR software goes.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Dr. Collect said:


> After all these updates, the system still doesn't tell you what shows have been watched already in the recorded timers screen. There's obviously code in the software already that detects whether a show has been watched - when you enter a timer, the start button turns into "Resume" once it's been started, and then later "Start Over" once it's been played all the way through. All they have to do is extend that info to the timer list.
> 
> It's a glaring omission for a system that can record so many timers. It's a no-brainer feature that's been featured on DVR's since their inception, and it'd increase customer satisfaction of the device exponentially. I can't be the only one who has been asking for this, am I?


In our house, there are several people with different schedules that watch some of the same programs. We have to have weekly "meetings" and ask everybody: "Have you watched this?" when the DVR starts to get full. It would be nice if the DVRs had a few check boxes for viewers to check when they have finished a program so the rest would know if it is ok to delete or not a program.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2005)

koji68 said:


> In our house, there are several people with different schedules that watch some of the same programs. We have to have weekly "meetings" and ask everybody: "Have you watched this?" when the DVR starts to get full. It would be nice if the DVRs had a few check boxes for viewers to check when they have finished a program so the rest would know if it is ok to delete or not a program.


I requested this last year and haven't seen anything develop yet. It's just the two of us in my household and we tend to watch things at separate times due to our schedules. It would be nice to know which Simpsons I can safely delete because my wife has seen it.


----------



## 921tiger (Feb 13, 2005)

Suggestion: make a poll out of this to find out how many people would like to see this feature.

I, personally, think it's a good idea.


----------

